# Best all season tires for MPG for 16' cruze wheels



## Rancid (Sep 16, 2017)

Hello all, looking for options for tires as i will be needing at least 2 coming up soon here.. 

The Firestone's that came on this car seem like junk with already needing two tires, (don't know rotate history as i purchased as second owner with 17k, (now at 25k), tires are rated for 65k so should go at least half that imo) 

Heard good things about the tires that came stock on the Eco, but they are 17's, is there a 16' version of the same tire or what is the tire you peeps are running for best mpg.

I also read somewhere that if i bought two more Firestone's that the retail ones should last longer than the original OEM ones... Which sounds odd but believable that they would put on tires that wear quicker as the first set..

if this has already been asked recently, please link me to that post and delete this one! thanks!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I would not buy more FR710s, even if they wore better. I hated them.

Best for MPG would be probably the Goodyear LRR from the Eco (I believe it's available in other sizes), but keep in mind that they will give up traction for decreased rolling resistance.

My top pick would be a Pirelli P7 Plus. Scored the highest in 5 popular tires among TireRack's tests in the MPG department.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have the Continental True contact Eco Plus and they seem to be doing OK with MPG on my RS. https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...autoYear=2013&autoModel=Cruze&autoModClar=1LT


----------



## Rancid (Sep 16, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> I would not buy more FR710s, even if they wore better. I hated them.
> 
> Best for MPG would be probably the Goodyear LRR from the Eco (I believe it's available in other sizes), but keep in mind that they will give up traction for decreased rolling resistance.
> 
> My top pick would be a Pirelli P7 Plus. Scored the highest in 5 popular tires among TireRack's tests in the MPG department.


i bought a pirelli angel ST for my motorcycle's front tire last year, and will be doing the matching rear this year. will look into the p7, thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

Rancid said:


> Hello all, looking for options for tires as i will be needing at least 2 coming up soon here..
> 
> The Firestone's that came on this car seem like junk with already needing two tires, (don't know rotate history as i purchased as second owner with 17k, (now at 25k), tires are rated for 65k so should go at least half that imo)
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that your tires are warn prematurely. It may be best to upgrade to a set of 4 good quality tires for an improved ride and traction.

We will be having a Presidents Day Sale starting Monday, February 12th to the 19th that will save you some money on a set of 4. Here is a link where you can look up the tire size you need and read customer reviews.

PM coming your way.


----------



## regguy1 (Aug 24, 2017)

Recently bought a set of Continental Altimax RS 43's for my granddaughters car, great tires https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=General&tireModel=AltiMAX+RT43+(T-Speed+Rated)


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

My FR710s didn't last very long either, and they are not great tires IMO. For replacements, I wanted the Continental PureContact based on reviews. I couldn't find them anywhere except to special order them. I got impatient and decided to get the Michelin Premier from Discount Tire.

I had Michelins before, and they lasted forever. On the Cruze, the Michelins have better traction and handling than the FR710s, but they seem noisier to me, and it seems like I feel the bumps more. If I could have a do-over, I would be more patient and order something else online. I like Discount Tire, but they never seem to have the tires I want in stock and I end up getting something I don't really want. 

The P7s do get good reviews online. They get better marks for noise and comfort. But the PureContact and Michelin Defender get better marks than the P7s for handling, braking, cornering, steering and predictability. You can see the results by doing a Google search.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Discount Tire said:


> Sorry to hear that your tires are warn prematurely. It may be best to upgrade to a set of 4 good quality tires for an improved ride and traction.
> 
> We will be having a Presidents Day Sale starting Monday, February 12th to the 19th that will save you some money on a set of 4. Here is a link where you can look up the tire size you need and read customer reviews.
> 
> PM coming your way.


That was a great place to post a link for all of the forum readers. Lost opportunity.


----------



## gliderdriver (Jan 7, 2018)

When the OEM tires on my '11 Cruze wore out, I replaced them with Michelin Defenders. I am quite happy with how they perform in snow and ice. I've driven several cars with them and they work great and last a long time. If there is much of a difference in mileage, I have not noticed.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

dhpnet said:


> My FR710s didn't last very long either, and they are not great tires IMO. For replacements, I wanted the Continental PureContact based on reviews. I couldn't find them anywhere except to special order them. I got impatient and decided to get the Michelin Premier from Discount Tire.
> 
> I had Michelins before, and they lasted forever. On the Cruze, the Michelins have better traction and handling than the FR710s, but they seem noisier to me, and it seems like I feel the bumps more. If I could have a do-over, I would be more patient and order something else online. I like Discount Tire, but they never seem to have the tires I want in stock and I end up getting something I don't really want.
> 
> The P7s do get good reviews online. They get better marks for noise and comfort. But the PureContact and Michelin Defender get better marks than the P7s for handling, braking, cornering, steering and predictability. You can see the results by doing a Google search.


They're two very different tires, but I like them both for different reasons.

Agreed on the Premier being kinda loud. The P7's are very quiet and very cushy riding. Good traction, mushy handling. The PureContacts are definitely firmer and maybe a little bit louder. Great handling, great traction.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Do car tires list rolling resistance numbers like semi tires do? Rolling resistance has gotten to be a big factor on semi's in trying to increase mpg. 

Find something with high mileage life and low rolling resistance if possible.


Back in the fall. I got new drives on my semi. Economy took a big hit. Which really sucked as it don't pack enough fuel to make it through the day as it is. If it weren't for winter time i would have asked to have the bald slicks back on. 
2 weeks ago the steers got changed. They still had half life mostly but was worn down on one tread groove. Economy is back to normal now. 

Can't figure that one out. But glad economy is back.


----------

